# RCI South African contact?



## bailey (May 24, 2006)

Trying to get my Glenmore Sands week deposited....who is our SA contact at RCI?  Thanks.


----------



## bailey (May 26, 2006)

????
Should I move this to the RCI board?


----------



## ndonovan (May 26, 2006)

Let's leave it here for now, it will probably get a quicker response here.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2006)

*Contact At RCI South Africa*




			
				bailey said:
			
		

> who is our SA contact at RCI?


Don't know about Glenmore Sands specifically, but when we wanted to get our Lowveld Lodge week deposited last year, we got help from... 

Marli Dorfling 
mdorfling@rci.co.za ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JimJ (May 29, 2006)

This should work

thespecialists@rci.co.za


----------



## skim118 (May 29, 2006)

We get great service from Charl Bruwer.

cbruwer@rci.co.za


----------



## LisaH (May 29, 2006)

Bailey,

Did you get your Glenmore Sands week deposited? Marli Dorfling was the one who deposited my last year's GS week. Her contact info is as follows:

Marli Dorfling
International Specialists
RCI Africa (A Cendant Company)
3 Simba Road, Sunninghill, 2157, South Africa
P.O. Box 783940, Sandton, 2146, South Africa
Telephone: + 27 (0)11 258 1109
Telefax: + 27 (0) 11 258 1307
mdorfling@rci.co.za


----------



## bailey (May 31, 2006)

No, I haven't gotten in contact with them yet...I've been out playing:whoopie: I am going to send an email now.  Thanks everyone for the info....I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

